# Best Treatment for a Small Wound



## tresh (Feb 13, 2013)

What's the best treatment for a small wound on a tegu?

My beloved Derp has somehow managed to injure himself. Again. I swear, half the time he's a lazy lizard sunning himself somewhere, the other half, he's bound and determined to find the most trouble he can get into. 

Not sure how he managed to get hurt. I didn't know until today, when he was rubbing his face, how bad it was. It's not terribly bad (pictures at the bottom), but enough that I want to make sure I'm treated it right. He's been shedding, so when he shed the rest of the scales off his face while rubbing, I saw the wound and got a better look at it.

I've got the ointment that is sold for healing lizard wounds (http://www.lnt.com/product/reptile-skin-care/11442-501376/zoo-med-repti-wound-healing-aid.html), but it looks like there's not much in there other than jojoba and tea tree oil? So I'm wondering if there is something else I should be doing. 

I already held him down today to clean it with the ointment and a cotton swab, and it's a clean wound...but with it being on his face, I don't want to risk infection or abscess. 

Just wanted some advice from folks who may have treated small injuries on their lizards before. 

[attachment=6427]
[attachment=6428]
[attachment=6429]


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 13, 2013)

I use A and D ointment kinda like neosporin. Have used it on beardies and Tegu its works good. That is a pritty tiny wound though not even sure if you should do anything but keep it clean.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree I use A and D ointment on midgard when he gets little booboos too works great and heal fast. Just make sure you wash it with warm water and dry it first before putting it on. make sure it doesnt get into mouth or eyes


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 13, 2013)

For injuries like that, I just use Neosporin. I'd recommend removing substrate for the week just to reduce chance of infection.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 13, 2013)

I just use neasporn, rub it in lightly with like a cotten ball.


----------



## tresh (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you folks! I think most of the folks who see me post on here know by now about my problem-child Derp, so I'm sure this won't be the last time I'll have to treat a wound. For a lizard that is so smart, he's pretty dumb. >.< 

Now if I can just get him to eat again (he's refusing to eat anything except rats right now, and I'm not feeding him any rats until he decides to eat the vitamin-enriched food again).


----------

